Ask HN: Do you feel proud of the product/project that you are working on? Why? - dnqthao
======
stephenr
Yes. The business owner _listens_ to feedback and can adapt his ideas, but
most importantly he not just accepts that customer information/privacy matters
are a legal hurdle, he embraces the idea that the service he will offer is the
product, not the users data. He is also using this privacy-positive approach
as a as a way to stand out from his established competitors.

